# Betta Fish Art Comissions



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I am doing commissions (paintings/ color pencil). I will take a picture of the painting/ drawing and post it on the thread (I might consider selling them in the future). I will only be taking 3 commissions at a time. The fish must be in full flare from the side (you can add other pictures to show details). You get to pick the back ground color (but it must be solid.) No guaranties of when things will get done because finals are coming up and then break where I am working all day every day). Please include name, color, and breed (so I can learn as I go). Post Away:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

could you please do one of my new boy, Levi? 

Levi-PonyJumper101


















__________________
_don't underestimate an *equestrian
*_


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

1. Levi-PonyJumper101
2.
3.


----------

